# Very slow PC.  warning: Clearing erases information stored on the TPM.



## graham63ewt (Sep 30, 2017)

Hello, I just bought a new Acer laptop. The item was advertised with windows 10 installed
and was supposed to be a brand new item, but box opened. When I first switched the laptop on, it was very
slow to load up. Immediately after entering a username name and password for the first time, 
a light blue screen came up (looked like a legitimate windows screen) saying a critical windows update 
was required, which took five plus hours to download before I could get to the desktop screen. I believe 
this was windows 10 automatically installing or windows 10 updating, as on the desktop screen, one of the 
few icons to appear was the windows 10 update assistant. 

I tried using the PC, but it was very slow. I was hoping it would get better, but having tried for a few 
hours, it didn't improve...so I tried the Acer factory reset to see if it would fix the problem, but it 
stuck for  well over 3 hours on the same percentage number, saying "resetting this PC."

As I had no choice, I turned the PC off and on again, but got the message:

"A configuration change was requested to clear this computer's TPM (Trusted Platform Module)
WARNING: Clearing erases information stored on the TPM. You will lose all created keys and access to data 
encrypted by these keys. Press Yes to clear the TPM Press Non to reject the change request and continue."

1. Does anybody have an idea of what option should I press to completely remove the 
personal information (as I had typed 1 written document on the PC and saved it?)

2. If I am having these problems when it is supposed to be new, do you think it is likely to get worse 
down the line?

3. I was wondering, would the document I saved have been wiped when I did the Acer reset, or would it 
still be on the laptop, as the reset was not completed?

Thanks


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 30, 2017)

Hit yes, to me it sounds like someone previously didn't know what they were doing and returned it.


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 30, 2017)

if its slow, bad slow just bring it back to where you bought it and tell them about the condition
let them fix it for you
and see its the software or hardware related

if you just dont care, just format it and installing brand new os


----------



## graham63ewt (Sep 30, 2017)

hi, is it better to press : "Press Yes to clear the TPM"

rather than "Press No to reject the change request and continue."

on the press 'yes,' it says - "You will lose all created keys and access to data encrypted by these keys."

so, am i right in saying, if i press yes, the pc will continue to boot, but any personal information i had typed on a document will be cleared/erased.

but if i press no, am i right in saying, any personal information i had typed on the laptop will not be cleared and be kept.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Sep 30, 2017)

graham63ewt said:


> so, am i right in saying, if i press yes, the pc will continue to boot, but any personal information i had typed on a document will be cleared/erased.



You will erase the data.  First, save to a flash drive if it is important.

Sounds like you may need a BIOS update:   https://www.acer.com/ac/en/US/content/drivers

It is imperative that you give the Model ACER in these types of posts when seeking help.  Otherwise you may get just a wide umbrella "try this" type of answer.

You should do the RESET when your personal info is retrieved.

Was this a STORE DISPLAY MODEL?  Opened but New?  Do the reset.  If it does not work well after that and a BIOS update, LET THE STORE FIX IT.


----------



## Shambles1980 (Sep 30, 2017)

given you wont have added any info to the system yet it sounds like you should just hit yes to reset..
t sounds like it has encrypted data on it, and that data has keys stored. and wiping the TPM will wipe the keys so any encrypted info will be inaccessible..

I would want to have a windows install disk handy personally. (just in case)
At least rufus + a windows 7 or 10 iso (depending what the product key you have is, you can get legit ones from ms. or if its a oem key "probably is, you need to go to getintopcs "google it")
You may need to extract the windows cd key from the system 1st using one of those window key detection apps. it should have SLIC in the bios to auto populate the cd key, but its best to have it extracted and written down as well "just in case" so id do that 1st.

but once you have the key written down and a rufus boot usb with the correct windows iso on it. you should be able to safely say yes to any of the prompts and even be safe to do a full format and re-partition of the hard disk , and then just install windows your self..

I always prefer to delete factory recovery partitions and install windows manually on laptops as they usually come with bloat ware.
I however have 3-4 windows 7 official pro keys that i can still use for that sort of thing, and if you know how you can still force windows 7 to do a free windows 10 update (again google it if needed)

a lot of so called "laptops" these days come with a Tiny 32gb drive.. usually some form of flash memory like a ssd or m2. 
Then they throw in MS one drive as you really don't have any real storage.
32gb just isnt enough for proper functionality imo. 
Windows its self takes up a good % of that, a recovery partition could take up a lot of it too. 
then if you have 8-16gb of ram, paging should take up 8gb or so. then you have hibernation file. and next thing you know you have like 300mb of free space and the system runs like absolute shit...
Worst thing about them is you cant really install a fast flash drive or sd card (if it had a reader) and move the page file to that. "page file is where most of the issues come from imo"

Any way ive gone off on a tangent here.. hope what i said make sense and is some what helpful.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Sep 30, 2017)

graham63ewt said:


> I just bought a new Acer laptop.
> 
> Does anybody have an idea of what option should I press


Yes! Hit the "_Give me my money back NOW!_" option. Stop messing with it before you void any warranty and are stuck with a system that does not work.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 2, 2017)

Shambles1980 said:


> given you wont have added any info to the system yet it sounds like you should just hit yes to reset..
> t sounds like it has encrypted data on it, and that data has keys stored. and wiping the TPM will wipe the keys so any encrypted info will be inaccessible..
> 
> I would want to have a windows install disk handy personally. (just in case)
> ...



Paging, set to 2048 MebiBytes. Recyclebin set it to 512MebiBytes.

Turn off hibernation, adjust power properties, get a cooler for it...

I guess to me anything counted as a "laptop"c losed and is not as thick as a textbook is not a laptop...


----------



## chaosmassive (Oct 2, 2017)

and finally if your laptop came with HDD
consider to upgrade it to SSD


----------



## AsRock (Oct 2, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> Hit yes, to me it sounds like someone previously didn't know what they were doing and returned it.



Yeah sounds like it, although these manufactures like loading so much crap on their pre built systems makes them crazy slow too.

If it was already opened i be looking in to a part refund at the least.



chaosmassive said:


> and finally if your laptop came with HDD
> consider to upgrade it to SSD



Surly would help, how ever some of these oem's load so much crap on startup it's just plain silly.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Oct 2, 2017)

I receive the TPM warning every time I've had to reset my HP Spectre x2 12...just click on 'Yes' to  continue.  This should get the re-install started...but with Windows 10, it's never a guarantee it will finish. Just give it a shot(and be a litte patient) and report back with the results.  As far as your document being saved or not saved...I'd say the odds are it's gone.  Clearing the TPM is usually part of the complete reinstall process if I'm not mistaken?

Secondly, like others have said...a model # would help immensely.  If it's running tremendously slow, I'd like to know the specs before commenting further.

Lastly, if I purchased something new and it arrived as an "open box" item, I would immediately return it without investigating further.  Although, a second option would be to discuss with the seller why you received something other than purchased.  I usually do this before I pull the item from its packaging - but that's me.   If it is an open box item, hasn't been registered, has full warranty and is discounted by the seller....AND works.  I'd probably keep it.  If not, you paid for a new item,  you shouldn't settle for less.

Good luck in whichever way you go...,

Liquid Cool


----------

